# Painting a terra cotta clay tile roof?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Terra cotta has a very long life.

Once you paint it, you will be stuck with a long term maintenance problem. Eventually the paint will have to be removed to recoat.

It could also reduce the value of the home.


----------



## xoroniox (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks, i believe ill pressure wash


----------

